# Repair Cracked Coffee-Pot



## Metagirrl

Has anyone ever sucessfully repaired a cracked coffee carafe? The glass pot to our coffeemaker has a small crack near the bottom. It leaks just a bit when it's making coffee. I was wondering if it was possible to heat it up with a torch and seal it back together? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## rambler

Anything is possible, but it is not safe, & would not be safe if you managed to seal it up somehow.

The stress they go through from cold, to hot liquid, to the metal hot plate below them.......

At this point it needs to be replaced for safety sake. It can shatter at any time & then you have hot water, glass shards, maybe electricity if it's on the hotplate, and so on all thrown together.

They do sell replacements for most models of coffee makers.

I'm sure you will get suggestions on things to try to repair it, and I'm not the coffee pot police.  Do what you are comfortable with. Me, I love to try to get by, but this is an item that gets too much stress to try to save vs the rsiks of it bursting.

--->Paul


----------



## ericjeeper

Probably something you can purchase over the counter for around 15 dollars a tube, to fix a six dollar coffe pot.. Be safe, buy a new one.


----------



## Jim S.

eric's prolly right, buying a new one would be best...but I would be real tempted to get my JB Weld out and glob some on there meantime!
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 
That stuff ROCKS! Heheheheh. Next best thing to duck tape.


----------



## TechGuy

Metagirrl said:


> Has anyone ever sucessfully repaired a cracked coffee carafe? The glass pot to our coffeemaker has a small crack near the bottom. It leaks just a bit when it's making coffee. I was wondering if it was possible to heat it up with a torch and seal it back together? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


If its Ceramic, throw it out Immediately! If the glaze is damage, lead, cadmium and other nasties can leach into the water. Heavy metals are used in ceramics to provide pigments. Also avoid using cermics with cracked glazing. 

FWIW: I also recommend avoid using enamaled metal pots and pans, as well as teflon coated pans. I only use stainless and pyrex for all my cooking.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2005/06/30/epa-says-duponts-teflon-_n_3451.html
[why take unnecessary risks?]


----------



## Old Vet

Yep you can fix one if you have the right tools. All it takes is a oven to get the glass up to melting tempriture and keep it there for a while then youneed to tempituer the class to make it strong. The machinery would cost about $1k and the work would take about 10 hours but you will have a great finished product if you folw the directions. The other thing that comes to mind is to replaced it by buying a new one.


----------



## Metagirrl

It was a glass one. I'd already bought a new one, but just didnt' want to pitch the cracked one. 'specially since **I** cracked it with cold water.- DUH I know... Actually went to buy the new carafe at Target for $15, and noticed that they'd clearanced out the $50 coffee maker for $12.50. So I bought a whole new unit, and put the coffe maker on the shelf... now I have a spare... 

And before I get too much grief over a $50 coffee maker, it was a gift


----------

